# Tod in Diablo3



## Gen91 (14. Juli 2008)

Wie glaubt ihr wird sich das Sterben in Diablo 3 gestalten. Ich stelle deshalb meine Frage, weil ich denke, dass das Laufen zurück zum Leichnahm manchnmal nich möglich seien wird. Wir haben alle im Gameplaymovie geshen, dass Bosse den Körper des Chars auch zerreisen/aufessen/etc., damit könnte es sich schwer gestalten an seine sterblichen Überreste zu kommen. Außerdem enthält das Spiel jetzt ja Physik und man hat in dem Video auch gesehen, dass die Leiche in dem kleinem Becken beim Boss umhertreiben kann. Also wäre es ja möglich, dass sich die Leiche auch noch weiter von der Todesstelle entfernt.

Was denkt ihr wie das in Diablo 3 ablaufen wird. Wird man wieder Gold verlieren, oder Exp oder wird die Ausrüstung beschdigt (ala WoW), oder gibts ne Debuff (ala Hellgate London/Age of Conan)?


----------



## DieSchachtel (14. Juli 2008)

Ich denke nicht das man Gold verlieren wird. Laut aussagen auf indiablo.de und eine Mitteilung des Community Vorsitzenden von Blizzard wurde bestätigt das Gold jetzt eine wesentlich wichtigere Rolle in D3 spielen soll, diese dann auch als Währung dienen kann. Somit fallen zb. "Sojs" oder Runen als offizielle Währung erstmal flach was dem Spieler sehr zugute kommt.
Wie der Tod in D3 aussehen wird ist noch nicht schlüssig und auch nicht absehbar. Entweder wird das alte System aus Diablo2 wieder hergenommen oder ein WoW System. Es kann auch sein das man automatisch Respawnt ohne seine leiche wiederzuholen nur an dem nächst gelegenden sicheren Ort, also die Stadt oder einen Friedhof. Mir ist es egal hauptsache man kommt wieder schnell ins Spiel zurück, denn D3 läuft jetz wesentlich Actionreicher und schneller ab als die Vorgänger.

mfg

schachtel


----------



## Cavador (15. Juli 2008)

Wenn es das Wegpunktesystem aus D2 wieder geben würde wäre schön, dann könnte man den zuletzt aktivierten Wegpunkt als Spawnpunkt benutzen. Allerdings müsste man dann erst die gefundenen Wegpunkte säubern. Auf diese Art wäre man wieder schnell im spielgeschehen und müsste nicht immer soweit zu seiner Leiche laufen.


----------



## Prenne (15. Juli 2008)

ich glaube das es so wird wie in diablo 2


----------



## Brixx (15. Juli 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> ich glaube das es so wird wie in diablo 2



Naja ... wenn ich das da oben so lese, dann glaube ich, dass ein System wie in Diablo2 ja gar nicht möglich ist, wie der TE geschrieben hat. Wie willst du deine Leiche anklicken, wenn sie im Magen von dem Boss ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (15. Juli 2008)

Brixx schrieb:


> Naja ... wenn ich das da oben so lese, dann glaube ich, dass ein System wie in Diablo2 ja gar nicht möglich ist, wie der TE geschrieben hat. Wie willst du deine Leiche anklicken, wenn sie im Magen von dem Boss ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau deswegen habe ich ja gefragt^^, also das mit den Respawnen bei WPs oder anderen Punkten hört sich wirklich am logischsten an und falls es nen Debuff geben sollte vermutlich wirklich nur in Richtung -Exp, da -Dmg den noch altionreicheren Spielfluss stören würde.


----------



## xartos (15. Juli 2008)

ich glaub wird ne mischung aus wow und dia2, also dass man nur in der nähe der leiche sein muss um sich wiederzubeleben


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. Juli 2008)

Ich sag einfach ma so ausm Bauch heraus, so wie bei titan quest^^ also man kann sich "brunnen" holen bei denen man eben wieder aufersteht nachdem man gestorben ist.


----------



## attake (18. Juli 2008)

ich glaub es wird so wie bei diablo 2 sein   mit ep und geldverlust 

der boss beisst ja nur den kopf ab ^^  da fehlt ja maximal der helm ;D


----------



## oneq (19. Juli 2008)

Ich schätze es wird irgendetwas mit einem Sterbemalus geben. So in etwa wie in Guild Wars. Man stirbt, wird direkt gerezzt und hat dann einen Malus von -15% auf alle Attribute... Der Malus kann sich dann natürlich noch schön hochstacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dasselbe Prinzip gibt es ja auch in WoW mit den Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen. Oder sie machen es ganz so wie in WoW, dass man als Geist zu seinem Körper rennen muss, um sich zu rezzen. Ist ja sogar auch ein bisschen wie das jetzige Diablo, nur halt eher für die "weiche" Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (19. Juli 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Ich schätze es wird irgendetwas mit einem Sterbemalus geben. So in etwa wie in Guild Wars. Man stirbt, wird direkt gerezzt und hat dann einen Malus von -15% auf alle Attribute...



Glaub ich net. Das würde den Spielfluß zu sehr unterbinden, weil sich die Spieler dann erst mal 10 Minuten irgendwo parken müssen bevor sie weiterspielen. 
In D2 mußte man seine Leiche ohne Ausrüstung zurückerobern und verlor in Alp und Hölle auch noch Erfahrung. Das war Strafe genug und ich denke, sowas ähnliches werden sie wieder machen.


----------

